# finally beat the algae!!!



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I went through just about every algae there is. My last battle was with green water, and after 2 days of uv sterilizer the water cleared up nice.

heres a before shot.

View attachment 84708


after

View attachment 84702


View attachment 84705


View attachment 84706


View attachment 84707


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice improvement


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

excellent job!! Glad to hear! How did you do it?? let us know! Thanks


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

what kind of UV sterilizer did you get?


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Never mind this, found your other thread.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> excellent job!! Glad to hear! How did you do it?? let us know! Thanks


After having the green water for about a week I started doseing with flourish excel and potassium daily. after two days all the algae except for the green water was gone. During that time my dwarf swords exploded with growth and runners and the rest of the plants got alot greener and healthier. The water however did not improve but I would have bet in a few weeks it would have judgeing by the plant growth but I was too impatient. 
I bought the turbo twist 18 watt and in 3 days my water is more clearer than it has ever been. Before having plants I would use enough chemi-pure and purigen each seperatly for a 300 gallon tank and my water was not as clear as the uv sterilizer has made it.
I would definetly recomend a good uv sterilizer for anyone regardless if they have green water problems or not. The after pic does not even show the water at its clearest, it cleared up alot more the next day of taking that pic.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

yep, yep.. the UV is great for greenwater.. I use mine for that purpose only.
yep yep on the excell and K. Don't know how it works, but it has something algea doesn't like!

BTW, do you have press CO2?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> yep, yep.. the UV is great for greenwater.. I use mine for that purpose only.
> yep yep on the excell and K. Don't know how it works, but it has something algea doesn't like!
> 
> BTW, do you have press CO2?


No im still using yeast, but im getting a steady 25 ppm according to my kh-ph. My girlfriends dad has an oxygen tank with a regulator that I will be getting, hopefully it will have a good enough regulator to fine tune it without haveing to buy anything else.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Great job man!!!!

Now put some red-leafed plants and it will be....


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> Great job man!!!!
> 
> Now put some red-leafed plants and it will be....


lol. I posted this on other forums and that is what every one else said. I was planning on buying some today but I spent too long on x-mas shopping. I will be getting some soon though.


----------

